# Drfting's 2013 Organic Outdoor Grow Show



## drfting07 (May 11, 2013)

I'M BACK! Bigger and better than ever! MUHAHAHAHA You didnt think i was gone did you? no way! Here's what i got. 

TLO Soil Mix
    Base Mix (~16 cubic feet)
        4x 1cf Bags Fafard Premium Potting Mix
        1x 2.2cf Bag Fafard Organic Peat Moss
        3x 36qt Bags Blue Ridge Super Compost
        1x 4cf Bag Coarse Grade Perlite

    Amendments per 16CF 
        24 cups Pelleted (Fast Acting) Dolomite Lime
        16 cups Dr. Earth All-Purpose 4-4-4
        16 cups Organic Rolled Oats (Fungi Food)
        16 cups Ground Oyster Shell Flour
        12 cups Greensand (I added extra, no Azomite)
        8 cups Bulb-tone
        8 cups Feather Meal
        8 cups Steamed Bone Meal
        8 cups Kelp Meal
        8 cups Granular Soft Rock Phosphate
        8 cups Garden Gypsum
        4 cups Blood Meal
        4 cups Free-Range Chicken Guano

Soil has cooked for 3 weeks. PH registers right at 6.8

Strains, first seed run 3/18    
    4x Pink Mama
    2x Blueberry x Purple Empress
    2x Bubblicious x Gorilla Grape
    2x Mandala Satori 

Transplanted into 1 Gallon Nursery Pots on 4/1 using base mix
    Amended 1 gallon pots with Dr. Earth Life All-Purpose 5-5-5 @ ½ Strength 
    Added two spikes, One being Dr. Earth Life, The other Earth Worm Castings 

I have 5x girls going into their final homes over the long weekend.  
I had a good seed run. All 10x seeds I ran germed and I got at least 1x  girl from each strain I ran of Dirty Dozen gear. Directly sown in seed  starting mix. 

3 out of 4; Pink Mama by 420Benny
1 out of 2; Bubblicious x Gorilla Grape by Ray
1 out of 2; Blueberry x Purple Empress by Robz 
0 out of 2; Mandala Satori 

I have rooted clones of all 5. 

These were sexed indoors at 5 weeks and are going outdoors, directly in  the ground.  20 gallons of TLO super soil per plant, along with several  spikes, both TLO spikes and my own spikes. Ill use TLO teas several  times during the season, and heavy in flower.

Of the 2x Satori I ran I had 1x male and one still unknown. The other  plants have shown and either hardened off outdoors or was a male thats  been culled.  Should I give this plant a little longer? 
I.M.E. Ive always had girls show first, boys later. 

I also dropped more beans on 5/8. Smaller run this time. Some above ground today.

2x Lemon Berry Haze x Pure Affy by Irish
2x Pure Gold x Gorilla Grape by Ray
2x Sh1t Apollo by Kaotik.

Im going to do one more seed run, and a shipment of more mandala gear  like Hashberry and Mandala #1, some gooey gear and other odds and ends  ill run before the season is up. These will be much smaller girls,  "testers" for next season.

Thanks for stopping by!

DRFTING


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 11, 2013)

:yay:

Im in the front row


:48:


----------



## ShOrTbUs (May 11, 2013)

i'll pull up next to 4u...:48:


----------



## Mountain209man (May 12, 2013)

Looks like a few pounds in your back yard. very nice starts


----------



## Mountain209man (May 12, 2013)

Why not 30 or 50 gallons per...big dfference


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (May 12, 2013)

Opened thread be like frsh born colt up to kick me in me jaw! Nice start pilgrem to great fire lit mind ifin I pulls to yur warmth?

BWD


----------



## key2life (May 12, 2013)

Been waiting for this one.  

GREENEST MOJO!

:icon_smile: key :icon_smile:


----------



## cubby (May 12, 2013)

:icon_smile: :icon_smile: :icon_smile:


----------



## drfting07 (May 16, 2013)

Mountain209man said:
			
		

> Why not 30 or 50 gallons per...big dfference



Mountain Man, the main reason was money, lol. Secondly, its a very hot Super Soil. Im hoping with 20 gallons and the spikes it should be plenty medium. I am amending the holes also. just bringing in 20 gallons.


----------



## drfting07 (May 16, 2013)

key2hwy said:
			
		

> Been waiting for this one.
> 
> GREENEST MOJO!
> 
> :icon_smile: key :icon_smile:



Glad you found me Key. Enjoy your stay, friend! :48:


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 16, 2013)

lookin like you're good to go this OD season, drft.

A lil :smoke1: and my psychedelic beanbag chair and I'm ready for your grow show.


----------



## drfting07 (May 18, 2013)

:cool2:


----------



## drfting07 (May 18, 2013)

Some pics!

New seed run: 2x Pure Gold x Gorilla Grape, 2x Sh1t Apollo and 2x Lemon Berry Haze x Pure Affy 

Clones are from last run: BBxPE, BBLxGG and 2x Pink Mama 

Going to transplant into 1 gallon this weekend, TLO Super Soil and Spikes. These next clones and seeds will be grown out in a milder mix. Dont want to cook. I really want to try Dr. Earths Bagged soils plus some goodies, compost and perlite


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 18, 2013)

looking good my friend..Have you  harvested any that BBL/GG?..that was some nice smoke..and did ya drop 2 seeds in on pot or is that twin?,,,mojo for the little ones

:48:


----------



## drfting07 (May 21, 2013)

Thats a twin 4U! First time ive had it happened.


----------



## lizard (May 21, 2013)

Very nice looking.All the best to your grow i'll 4 sure to be keeping an eye on this grow..


----------



## Rosebud (May 21, 2013)

Well well well, look who's back. 

You have a nice lineup.

Love the pink mama to grow and smoke.

I will be watching 2013 Drift.


----------



## cubby (May 21, 2013)

:icon_smile: :icon_smile: :icon_smile:


----------



## SquidyPacheco (May 23, 2013)

Drifting :ciao:good to see ya going full steam ahead. everyone loves a good affy :icon_smile: .. I  recently pollen chucked a Afghani wos f3 male to my Blue Dream cut,, I thought if BD had a hashy tone in it how more super yummy it could be..  not that a killer properly grown and cured BD isnt tasty enough ..  

Aloha Brudda 
Squidy


----------



## drfting07 (Jun 29, 2013)

Hey guys, been a while. I figure ide post some of the most recent update pics i have. They are a couple weeks old. Ill get more when things start moving along. 

5x Sexed girls in the ground: 
3x Pink Mama, 1x Bubblicious x Gorilla Grape and 1x Blueberry x Purple Empress. 20 gallons of TLO Super Soil and 2x spikes per plant (6 cups of spike amendment; 3 cups veg, 3 cups bud

4x Clones: (not pictured) 1 gallon pots with TLO SS and Spikes 
2x Pink Mama, 1x Bubblicious and 1x Blueberry Purple Empress, These are bushy girls in gallon pots. Will be going in the ground over the weekend and into this coming week. 

5x Seedlings unsexed: 1 gallon pots with TLO SS and Spikes
2x Sh1t Apollo, 2x Lemon Berry Haze x Pure Affy and 1x Pure Gold x Gorilla Grape. These are unsexed but about ready to force. Coming up on 5 weeks.

Again these pics are a bit old. Ill get better ones as soon as i can.


----------



## drfting07 (Jun 29, 2013)

The outdoor girls went thru a reveg. And notice the last pic. Those are 2x LBHxPA. Two completely different phenos. Hoping they are two different girls.

Doing one more run for pots outdoors. Ill have to sex these outdoors as its getting too hot to run my cab for sexing. 
Next Run will be: Gooey's Purple Mayhem and Kona Sunset, and the rest of my Mandala Satori beans i have from last year. I still dont have a Satori girl! AH!!!


----------



## Grower13 (Jun 29, 2013)

:48:
green mojo


----------



## drfting07 (Jun 29, 2013)

Thanks G13


----------



## drfting07 (Jul 8, 2013)

Update Pics! These are from 2 or 3 days ago. 5x Girls, two pics per girl. A top shot and a side shot of each.

 I have 4 clones of these same girls also that are ready to be put outdoors. Two different Pink Mama's, one BBxPE and one BBLxGG


----------



## drfting07 (Jul 8, 2013)

and more... The Sh1t Apollo is female and Lemon Berry Haze x Pure Affy is Unknown, but leaning towards female too. 

I also did one last run of beans for the season. 2x Gooeybreeder-Purple Mayhem, 2x Gooeybreeder-Kona Sunset and 2x Mandala-Satori


----------



## drfting07 (Jul 29, 2013)

Update Pics...


----------



## N.E.wguy (Jul 29, 2013)

nice and greeeen! gl


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 29, 2013)

And so it begins, the monsters have begun...look out, step back..


----------



## pcduck (Jul 29, 2013)

Looking sweet d-7


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 29, 2013)

man, wish I could do some OD's.

Your plants are awesome, guy.

just thought I'd say that...

peace


----------



## drfting07 (Jul 29, 2013)

Thanks for the kind words guys. Funny i feel they arent stacking up to everyone elses. 

I can say im happy with that fat Pink Mama in pic 3. I want a clone of her to keep as a mom. We will see....


----------



## cubby (Jul 29, 2013)

Congrats, they look very healthy.


----------



## N.E.wguy (Jul 29, 2013)

any out look on shed project not to go off topic but winter comes fast


----------



## drfting07 (Jul 29, 2013)

I know NE! I have a lot on my plate. I plan on heavy construction beginning in the fall. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## N.E.wguy (Jul 30, 2013)

ya man those things take a few weeks solo to build, the more you plan and key there is have a "plan" you can buy em cheap if you don't know how to build. I can send u some pics of a real cheap way also have pics of a 10k$ one i built timber framed with a panel in it water etc 


e/ fail
 257594_1769124904369_3938234_o.jpg:
Your file of 753.7 KB bytes exceeds the forum's limit of 488.3 KB for this filetype.
244346_1769123704339_2272893_o.jpg:
Your file of 876.6 KB bytes exceeds the forum's limit of 488.3 KB for this filetype.


----------



## drfting07 (Sep 6, 2013)

Update Time! :icon_smile:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 6, 2013)

looks like ya have some purple showing....very nice work my friend

:48:


----------



## Irish (Sep 7, 2013)

:farm: :48:


----------



## effdecaf (Sep 14, 2013)

oooh la-la, sexy colas


----------



## ston-loc (Sep 14, 2013)

Good work drift! :48: those pink mamas looking green!


----------



## drfting07 (Oct 25, 2013)

:ciao: Thanks ston. Heard you pulled off a good harvest, Congrats! :woohoo:

The chop is coming soon. Ill post bud shots when i do. Pink mama's did well, ill be running them again, even stronger next year. 

I need some reference on strains. I will be looking for short flowering times, some sativa dominance, and good PM resistance. 

Mandala Gear will be my staple next year. Will be running Satori, Mandala #1 and Hashberry. All of which have strong mold resistance. Also interested in their Purple Paro Valley and Chill-OM.

Still have some Dirty Dozen beans, Pink mama will have a strong showing again next year. Gooeybreeder gear also. Purple Mayhem and Kona Sunset. I had good stuff from these this year, and no bud rot from my run this year. 

I even took a shot at breeding. A Blueberry x Purple Empress got knocked up by a coloful gooeybreeder-purple mayhem Male. Have a good stash of viable beans from this cross.


----------

